# 1999 Suburban Drum To Disk Brakes



## aplvlykat

Since I have owned this 1999 2500 Suburban the brakes have drove me crazy, sometimes the would pull left, sometimes right and the truck always feels like it does a nose drive. I have replaced every brake part on it including the steel lines and still the brakes have never been right. Even Chevy told me thats as good as it gets. 
If you have a OBS Suburban and it sound like it does what mine was doing buy the drum to disk brake conversion kit off Ebay and install it. What a difference I now have dependable brakes that work the same every time. The truck no longer does a nose drive when stopping and is much smoother coming to a stop. I only wish I had done this a year ago. This conversion kit is very high quality and I am very pleased with the way the Suburban brakes now. So if you have the old body style suburban with the do nothing drum brakes consider changing them over the disk. What a drastic difference, Kirk


----------



## tdvffjohn

Wonder if front disc brakes were an option back then. My GMC 3/4 ton 1996 with a big block had disc brakes in the front not drum brakes. Was very surprised to see you state a 99 had front drum brakes.

Glad you have made a improvement for the better . I used to change front pads every spring so check every year, the back brakes lasted forever.

John


----------



## aplvlykat

No, you have it right disc on the front and drum on the rear. I now have four wheel disc. Kirk


----------



## California Jim

Yeah, the brakes on my 99 are weak at best! If I was going to keep it I would check into it. But alas, a new Burb is in the works


----------



## tdvffjohn

Ohhhh


----------



## Ghosty

I find that if you put grease on your brakes they don't squeel or pull either way .... in fact ... its like there not even there at all ....


----------



## outbackinMT

Ghosty said:


> I find that if you put grease on your brakes they don't squeel or pull either way .... in fact ... its like there not even there at all ....


I think I would also purchase the extra loud horn Kit. I might come in handy


----------



## Carey

I've had some buddies do that to there rock crawlers, and 4x4's. Its one of the best mods you can do to a rig!

I'll bet you'll LOVE it!

Carey


----------



## NJMikeC

Kirk,

I bow down to you making that mod. Maybe I could do it if I weren't so lazy. Can't believe though that you couldn't adjust the pull out of those old brakes. There was a day that I could even adjust front Drum brakes so they didn't pull but that was some time ago.

Enjoy,
Mike C


----------



## aplvlykat

Mike, believe me I tried to find the problem. I methodically replaced every piece of the brake system from front to rear. This included all new GM parts, not rebuilt, from the ABS unit to the rear slave cylinders and all steel lines from front to back including the 3/16 and 1/4 inch couplings. The rear brakes just do not work and they readjust themselves every time you put it in reverse and hit the brakes. I have talked with engineers from GM and Kelsey-Hayes about the ABS system and how it works and it is working proper. I know because I tested brake presures and travel. I have had it to three different GM dealers and their so-called brake experts and have been told they work fine but everyone agrees that it does pull and drop in the nose when you come to a stop. 
Tomorrow I have a apointment with the service manager at our local Chevy dealer because he wants to drive the truck to see the difference. He knows the history and has been working with me on this problem. He also has been selling me parts at dealer cost trying to get to the bottom of the problem so he can make recommendation to a few other local people with the same complaint. 
Like I posted earlier it is amazing the difference in the way this truck now stops with the rear disc brake set-up, its like driving a different truck. Kirk


----------



## PDX_Doug

That's a great mod, Kirk!
The sooner we rid the world of drum brakes, the better!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

